# Is anyone having issues with Smart Driver?



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

I noticed this problem with mine for a few days a while back, but the problem corrected itself after a few days being back from the dealer. I did notice on my last repair they had several hard acceleration and hard brakes so I was thinking that was maybe why the score was low and was also kind of wondering if insurance will question me on it. I was planning on calling up my insurance to ask about it but forgot. Are you still seeing a zero score?


----------



## Pittyspray (Jun 8, 2020)

MegaMadx said:


> I noticed this problem with mine for a few days a while back, but the problem corrected itself after a few days being back from the dealer. I did notice on my last repair they had several hard acceleration and hard brakes so I was thinking that was maybe why the score was low and was also kind of wondering if insurance will question me on it. I was planning on calling up my insurance to ask about it but forgot. Are you still seeing a zero score?


Thanks for the response. I contacted onstar via twitter and seems like they were able to fix it. However my score on that specific day stayed at 0 so the monthly score for June was 76 lol. I have Root insurance and apparently they use this to determine my quote thats the only reason why i care about it


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice it was able to get fixed up. I also kind of question if having smart driver on even helps my rates at all. I do get confused how they calc numbers seems like time a day plays a big part and its weird making the same trip to work and if I come in sooner, I get a worse score.


----------



## Pittyspray (Jun 8, 2020)

MegaMadx said:


> Nice it was able to get fixed up. I also kind of question if having smart driver on even helps my rates at all. I do get confused how they calc numbers seems like time a day plays a big part and its weird making the same trip to work and if I come in sooner, I get a worse score.


You should try and see if you can get a quote from Root, they instantly gave me a quote because I have smart driver enabled instead of having to go through their typical 3 week test drive. I was paying $900 for 6 months with State farm minimum full coverage and Root quoted me $450 with better coverage. Let me know if you are interested we can both receive $50 if you get a quote, no need to purchase.


----------

